
Twitter – Keeping your account secure - mgdo
https://blog.twitter.com/official/en_us/topics/company/2018/keeping-your-account-secure.html
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16989534](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16989534).
I realize this one was posted earlier (sorry) and is arguably the original
source, but the Reuters article contains marginally more info, and the
corporate announcement posts about this things always feel like reverse press
releases.

------
uptown
What a benign blog title for such a non-benign security matter. Isn't the
right way to handle this to force everyone to choose a new password?

